# Monark hyper- Inflation



## kevin x (Sep 15, 2014)

So it looks like my Craigslist buyer is going to get rich by flipping her new Monark on Ebay (be sure to look at BOTH links


http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/4670251930.html




http://www.ebay.com/itm/1930s-Monark-Silver-King-Bicycle-Vintage-Art-Deco-Original-Bike-Antique-/291243738200?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43cf7ac458


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 15, 2014)

Wow, just wow. So they added a $6000 stand huh?


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 15, 2014)

I think that badge bumped it up.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 16, 2014)

That is someone dipping into the Kool Aid and not knowing the flavor! V/r Shawn


----------



## Talewinds (Sep 16, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> That is someone dipping into the Kool Aid and not knowing the flavor! V/r Shawn




That's the new CRAZY flavor...


----------



## stoney (Sep 16, 2014)

Bike is now down to $1999.00


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 16, 2014)

That's why I was confused mike... lol


----------



## kevin x (Sep 16, 2014)

The original Ebay asking price was $6999.  I guess we just hit a period of deflation in the highly volatile  Monark market.


----------

